# What is the most favourite SPL Subwoofer that you wish to buy/have?



## TokoSpeaker

What is the most favourite SPL Subwoofer that you wish to buy/have?

Thank you.


----------



## schmiddr2

Is this a survey for your company to decide on a subwoofer line or type to carry?


----------



## TokoSpeaker

schmiddr2 said:


> Is this a survey for your company to decide on a subwoofer line or type to carry?


Just for my own car, now I use IDMAX12D4V3 from Mr. Eric Stevens.
I wanna buy other brands, just to compare and listen the difference, between SPL Subwoofer and IDMAX.

Thank you.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

KaleCo Mothers.... Hands DOWN.... Mothers 

Coupled with the hephaestian midbass... nothings better... Hephaestian Midbass

Problem is, trying to find an amp to drive them well...


----------



## Oliver

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> KaleCo Mothers.... Hands DOWN.... Mothers
> 
> Coupled with the hephaestian midbass... nothings better... Hephaestian Midbass
> 
> Problem is, trying to find an amp to drive them well...


Mother of all Subwoofers

larger image $145,000.00 

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PottersField

I've always wanted to shoehorn one of them big ass 22" MTX Jackhammers into something small, like a Festiva or a Metro. Not that it's the best driver out there, but c'mon, they weigh as much as I do, and that in and of itself is pretty damn awesome.


----------



## sirvent_95

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> KaleCo Mothers.... Hands DOWN.... Mothers
> 
> Coupled with the hephaestian midbass... nothings better... Hephaestian Midbass
> 
> Problem is, trying to find an amp to drive them well...


I have never seen that site before, and I laughed my ass off!!


----------



## tankglh21

rd heavyweight


----------



## Sean Morrison

Old school Soundstream SPL 160. A pair of them.


----------



## noobs

Woah... Mr. Wahyudi going SPL? Try Digital Designs 15" series 9500 or Z if u have enough power amps & alts to powered it up. Hehehehe... 
But, what kind of bass u want to hear? Is it old school bass or new school? I'm pretty sure IDMAX can be tuned for SPL too.


----------



## fish

Sean Morrison said:


> Old school Soundstream SPL 160. A pair of them.



One of my favorites right there.


----------



## ZAKOH

......................


----------



## schmiddr2

Why did you just bump this post? Seems it would not matter to you nor does it contain much in the way of important information.


----------



## chaser9478

Death penalty 12! I can't wait to buy a pair for my jeep. I have to finish my car and get thru xmas though.


----------



## BlackFx4InTn

chaser9478 said:


> Death penalty 12! I can't wait to buy a pair for my jeep. I have to finish my car and get thru xmas though.


Can't wait to try mine out. I bought one during the black and blue sale and um about to start on the enclosure build.


----------



## chaser9478

Those things are just beast.....I am still getting my car straight but I have a jeep Cherokee that I want to build a spl monster out of.

A pair of those will be the weapon of choice.


----------



## lancewhitefield

noobs said:


> Woah... Mr. Wahyudi going SPL? Try Digital Designs 15" series 9500 or Z if u have enough power amps & alts to powered it up. Hehehehe...
> But, what kind of bass u want to hear? Is it old school bass or new school? I'm pretty sure IDMAX can be tuned for SPL too.


Ditto - I have seen two Sundown 3500 strapped running @ .6 ohms to each of the 15Zs (best we calculated about 10,000 watts) in a Explorer in a wall with a total of 4 - 15Zs and 8 Sundowns 3500 in a wall in Street Beat could consistly hit 161.5 -162.3.


----------



## prettysweetsounds

TokoSpeaker said:


> Just for my own car, now I use IDMAX12D4V3 from Mr. Eric Stevens.
> I wanna buy other brands, just to compare and listen the difference, between SPL Subwoofer and IDMAX.
> 
> Thank you.


^^The IDMAX 12" has been my favorite so far. I recently picked up a pair of JBL MKII 15's but havn't had a chance to try them.

The MAX didn't let me down or anything I just felt like trying something different.


----------



## DC/Hertz

lancewhitefield said:


> Ditto - I have seen two Sundown 3500 strapped running @ .6 ohms to each of the 15Zs (best we calculated about 10,000 watts) in a Explorer in a wall with a total of 4 - 15Zs and 8 Sundowns 3500 in a wall in Street Beat could consistly hit 161.5 -162.3.


World record SPL van. 2 DDZ 18s taking 120K of soundigital watts, 

DC XLs, and FI BLTs, IA Wardons.


----------



## datcrew

Old school Soundstream SPL 160. A pair of them.[/QUOTE]

Awesome subs looking for 2 at the moment!


----------



## RaunchyTheBug

The woofer i had moast fun with is Soundstream XXX 15, and now im aiming for a DDZ 18 in my new car project.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS

Shocker Sig, Atomic APXX, TREO CSX, DDZ

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mmiller

I always wanted the Cerwin vega strokers, dunno if they were ever that great but they looked cool!


----------



## subwoofery

One day I'm gonna try those just for fun: 
















Incriminator Audio: No Chrome, No Carbon Fiber, No BS! Period 

Kelvin


----------



## mmiller

That thing is a freaking Monster!!!!!


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916

XL or lvl 5 DC. 9500 series DD. and CV Stroker (clear dust cap)


----------



## 46panel

chaser9478 said:


> Death penalty 12! I can't wait to buy a pair for my jeep. I have to finish my car and get thru xmas though.





BlackFx4InTn said:


> Can't wait to try mine out. I bought one during the black and blue sale and um about to start on the enclosure build.


IA Death Penalties FTW! I currently have 6 18" dp's in my explorer. Great subs.


----------



## MTopper

Rather large fan of SSA Zcons. 2 18s on a Stetsom 14K with 4 Juicebox 31s for power and an iraggi 380 amp alternator in an astro van. does a 154.2 consistently at 34hz. (not mine but a friends)

Also really like the American Bass XFL, VFL and Hd lines. cheap cost, pretty good quality build and can put up good numbers without a ton of money and such. Buddy had 2 12" XFLs ported in his sunfire doing a 143 tuned to 29hz powered by an audiopipe AQX 2500.1 with 2 Juicebox batteries powering the amp

lots of different choices out there.


----------



## Venomized

Anyone still use the Juggernauts? Theyre a pretty beefy suba dn take some wattage to move em but with the right enclosure and power they could get loud


----------



## DICE!

Orion HCCA 15.2 is nice


----------



## mikelycka

i would say the soundstream spl160 i used in my mk3 jetter off a orion xtreme900. other than that i would say the ppi pro12 first gen


----------



## eviling

if i were to ever go SPL i would go with something like the RE XXX 18". its a ****ing behemoth. .

RE Audio XXX18D2 (XXX18-D2) 18" Dual 2 ohm Car Subwoofer



















but i'm more parcial to the JBL GTI subs, the W15GTI MKII, two of those would be my IDEAL IDEAL choice for a clean hitting SPL sub.


----------



## onebadmonte

You can always try a pair of these:








Ascendant Audio SMD

Yes, these are mine. 18" D1


----------



## putergod

I have a pair of SPL160s in my living room!
I wish I could get cones for them though. Through the years the foam surrounds have become somewhat rough feeling, like they are becoming brittle, and the clue holding the dustcaps on came loose a long time ago, so I resealed them with what I had available - white silicone - so they aren't very attractive, but they still pound.


----------



## b&camp

DD Z


----------



## jcorkin

I always loved my Orion HCCA Comp 15d2's, the old ones not the newer ****, i currently have 3, I've always wanted to try out a rockford fosgate team rf 18, and another is the old Kove Audio U2 18's i know its 3 different subs but those are my choices.


----------



## DUMPED

Oliver said:


> Mother of all Subwoofers
> 
> larger image $145,000.00



:laugh::laugh:


----------



## DUMPED

for me its got to be the TSNS ...


----------



## evildude88

I'd have to say Orion HCCA 15's. Had one as my first sub and I loved it


----------



## CHEMMINS

I sourced parts and got mine made. - SS XXX 15" baskets, Memphis CF cones, RF TRF silver top motors, Custom 8 layer coils.....good for loud and low.

If I were to go for loud and musical from the factory.....I would run SS XXX's. 

If I wanted strictly a burp box......I would run DC lvl 6, DD 99Z, or IA Wardens.


----------



## Audio-Concepts

Gonna go old school!! Onyx Mobile Audio LSXSPL 15"










A pair of these did 161.1 back in the day powered by 8 DEI-1100's I think it was in 2000-01!


----------



## hurrication

My personal favorite was my old Ground Zero Nuclear 15" I used to compete locally with from 2002-2003. In my single cab Dodge truck with a box that took up the space of the center console + all of the area behind the seats and running off of a Lanzar Vibe 1200d it did a 155 legal w/ a mic condom. That was around the time when usaci started to shuffle new rules around and everybody was up in arms about audiocontrol vs. termlab and mic placement and everybody's spl scores dropped by like 5db after everything was in place.


----------



## mjmarovi

SPL Burp: Digital Designs Z, Fi Car Audio N3, Treo Engineering CXT, DC Audio LVL 6. in that order..

SPL Musical (bass boxing, bassrace): Fi Car Audio SP4, Ascendant Audio SMD, Digital Designs 9500, DC LVL 4 XL, list could go on, but in that order is my top fav's...




eviling said:


> if i were to ever go SPL i would go with something like the RE XXX 18". its a ****ing behemoth. .
> 
> RE Audio XXX18D2 (XXX18-D2) 18" Dual 2 ohm Car Subwoofer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i'm more parcial to the JBL GTI subs, the W15GTI MKII, two of those would be my IDEAL IDEAL choice for a clean hitting SPL sub.


Yes, the XXX Pretty good, but not RE's loudest daily music driver, the MT is, and it was designed by Scott Atwell from Fi Car Audio before he split off, and hasn't been updated so many newer designed from Scott via Ascendant Audio or Fi Car Audio would crush that woofer...


----------



## Hispls

Shocker Sig is good. I do a lot with those. Neo-sig gains close to a full dB over ceramic sig (and much easier on the back when moving and mounting).

Always wanted to get my hands on some funky pups....


----------



## hurrication

Hispls said:


> Always wanted to get my hands on some funky pups....


Nowadays it's impossible for the legendary pup subs to _not_ get mentioned. 

Although, if memory serves me right, I think there was a guy some years back who bought a pallet of those and built a wall using every single one. I remember seeing some build pics but I never stuck around to see how loud he actually got when it was finished.


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

The O/S Vega Strokers were awesome. Very high efficiency and power handling. The crazy thing is that in the right inclosure they could sound shockingly good also. 

When doing the SPL thing back in the day the only time I was beaten (12 Kicker Comp 15" and 6.5K watts) was a truck that had 4 CV Stroker 18" and 2 VLX 400 amps. It was unreal....(*Ok, it sounded like butt but a VERY loud butt).

Great subs....

~JH


----------



## The Baron Groog

Easy, Cerwin Vega Stroker 18D2:

Mental power handling, in a test of the 12" (rated at 1000wrms IIRC) a British mag put 4800wrms through one and most of the people who were present left the flapping warehouse as they felt sick, sub survived

SQ, no one really ever used them for it-but they could do it if you wanted

Efficiency, tiny power=big watts

Build, built like a brick ****house, my dipshit fitter once velcro'd my comp crossover above my sub, crossover fell off and I wondered what the funny sound was but didn't check 'til I pulled over-paper cone had bounced a few Oz of plastic and metal around for 1/2hr and had minimal marking to it

Looks/lack of, just said "industrial bass monster, crank me"

SPL, never got any numbers off mine, but in a half volume box (3.5cf tuned to 33Hz) I was getting 2-3" of travel on my steering wheel, could set off car alarms 30m before I got to the cars-great for a teenager

***** ex made me sell it


----------



## NOTORIOUS97200

Fi BTL N2 or N3, ascendant Audio Mayhem, Sundown Nightshade or Z, Incriminator Death Penalty or Warden, Digital Design 35, 95, or Z,...and many many more. SSA ZCON. Sundown SA can put out big numbers too !!!

The Soundstream XXX sounds sooo bad on music : only for spl IMHO !!! I don't even know if it can put out real good numbers...Some of my friends have them in their cars, and it's horrible !!!


----------



## theeaudioboy

putergod said:


> I have a pair of SPL160s in my living room!
> I wish I could get cones for them though. Through the years the foam surrounds have become somewhat rough feeling, like they are becoming brittle, and the clue holding the dustcaps on came loose a long time ago, so I resealed them with what I had available - white silicone - so they aren't very attractive, but they still pound.


 hi i still have a pair of those spl160s in my closet !!!  they were great subs ! but very old now ! im a big Soundstream fan though, im running a single SS xxx 18" 2010 model on a older 07' model SS xxx10,000 amp ! does the best #s by far yet ! and i have used many of these other subs mentioned plus just before i got this old SS set, i tryed the hifonics xxcolossus II 3200 watt rms and a single 15" goliath 6400watt ! it did pretty good !:surprised: but not as good #s as the SS im using, i just tryed the SS xxx15" did very nice #s but now just installed the xxx18" ! 
so i have to say Soundstreams one of my favorite brands !!!


----------



## gckless

Fi BTL N3 or IA Warden. Good looking subs to boot.


----------



## SaturnSL1

I've always liked the Earthquake DBXi series. Also, older Cerwin Vega Strokers.


----------



## SkizeR

T3 Audio TSNS..


----------



## cerwinvega_fan

-shocker neo
- digital designs 99z
-tc sounds 5100 neo and 5400 lms ultra
- dc audio neo and lvl 6
-tantric shd
-ia warden
-Critical mass ul12
-b2 audio xc

Just to name a few....


----------

